# 1969 Tall Frame Raleigh Chopper TCW in Blue



## Jim Barnard (Apr 24, 2019)

I am very excited about the newest CHOPPER on the Chopper rack. The condition is hard to believe for a boys bicycle.






The things wrong with this bike are few. The sissy is bent, the CG was missing as was the prop, and the rear tyre is starting to split.






Condition of the paint is great, the chrome is very nice and most of the fasteners are unbuggered by incorrect wrenches.






This happens to be the Model and Color of my childhood bicycle. Mine was under the Christmas tree in 1970. This was all I could think about through the summer after the summer of LOVE. Luckily, my Mother was in the hospital during the Fall of 1970 and the Xmas shopping fell to my Father. At about $95us, this was all he had to get to make the Holiday Shopping be done with.





This one differs from the 1970 model. This has no springs, a taller frame that was prone to breaking every where, a shortie prop, single tab front fender that busted with a good kick, TCW hub became the S3C and the shifter T handle get a 3 R knob that lasted just 2 years. (You could unscrew it, leaving a pointy 4" shaft just below a kids naughty bits.





Oh yeah, mine had a slik and reflectorized pedals.






Tri-Coaster Wheel.





The 04***** bikes were very early production bikes.









Early style springless sissy bar was bolted directly to the frame. Note the lack of rear caliper.





I want to thank Ricky C for keeping his bike nice and putting in the house each night.






Lookin for a "Coaster" single speed in orange to complete my early chopper colors!  It is hard to find single speed choppers in any condition.





How did that Space Liner get in there?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 24, 2019)

Too cool. Its curious that they put a spoke protector on a bike with an internal hub 3 speed.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Apr 24, 2019)

All design and no function. Looks more substantial and mag wheel like...


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 25, 2019)

Love that Blue Color! That is a really nice clean find.


----------



## ddmrk (May 10, 2019)

I have a girlly version of your bike


----------



## Jim Barnard (May 12, 2019)

Mmmmmmmm

Nice job!!!

Jim


----------



## ddmrk (May 12, 2019)

Thank you ,original paint and parts


----------

